# Abilify



## Guest (Oct 27, 2005)

Greetings,ive recently been put on 30mg dialy of abilify and i am now suffering the most intolerable restlessness, i dont have involuntary muscle movement but i need to move my legs or whole body every few seconds to release all this twitchyness i have, its horrid as i cant sit still for more than 30 seconds. 
I dont know if i can carry on on this medication, does this situation persist or will the body get used to the abilify and quit the movements. Also do they have anything for this that will stop it(doctors that is)?


----------



## Guest_ (Sep 17, 2005)

are you bipolar?


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2005)

I started abilify about a week ago 10 mg. I had to cut it to 5mg because I was waking up feeling totally funky and not able to function. Since I have been on 5mg I have been fine and will probably increase the dosage soon. What other medications are you on. Any SSRI or anti-depressants in general can make you restless and jittery. I am on Wellbutrin and I didn't sleep normally for over a month. I was then put on paxil and can sleep now. I guess I would talk to your doctor if you are having bad side effects.


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 19, 2005)

BobDylan said:


> Greetings,ive recently been put on 30mg dialy of abilify and i am now suffering the most intolerable restlessness, i dont have involuntary muscle movement but i need to move my legs or whole body every few seconds to release all this twitchyness i have, its horrid as i cant sit still for more than 30 seconds.
> I dont know if i can carry on on this medication, does this situation persist or will the body get used to the abilify and quit the movements. Also do they have anything for this that will stop it(doctors that is)?


That awful leg sensation is called akathisia. It feels just like Restless Leg Syndrome (my other disorder besides DP) except that mine is just when I try to relax or sleep. Yours is all day, huh? Drives you up the f*ing wall, doesn't it? Just about all non-psychotic people who take anti-psychotics get it. You doctor didn't warn you about it?

No, the body doesn't seem to get used to it and yeah, there are a lot of things you can take for it. Meds for Parkinson's Disease are the ones most commonly used.


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

ok im going to shout now.

*F%<K ABILIFY AND F%<K THE RESTLESS LEG SYNDROME IT BROUGHT WITH IT!!!! * :evil:

WHOEVER CREATED THIS DRUG SHOULD BE LOWERED HEAD FIRST BY HIS TESTICLES INTO A VAT OF LIVE BLACK WIDOW SPIDERS, AND YOU CAN QUOTE ME!!! :evil:


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 19, 2005)

sleepingbeauty said:


> WHOEVER CREATED THIS DRUG SHOULD BE LOWERED HEAD FIRST BY HIS TESTICLES INTO A VAT OF LIVE BLACK WIDOW SPIDERS, AND YOU CAN QUOTE ME!!! :evil:


We're preping her for her fate at this very moment. Somehow she keeps slipping the noose, though.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2005)

abilify sucks ass
dont ever take it it will phuck you up


----------



## Universal (May 30, 2005)

Eros said:


> abilify sucks ass
> dont ever take it it will phuck you up


do you have any evidence to back this up? :?:


----------

